# Fort Gordon this Sunday



## watermedic (Jan 22, 2014)

20 target 3D

Come out and have some fun!


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah if someone will quit faking sick and ditching work, then maybe he will go setup the range.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 22, 2014)

HAHA!!

I talked to him last night.

He is pretty sick. Fever around 101.

Probably the flu. 

Told him that he can keep that mess!


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah we were suppossed to paint target faces on the new bales today, kinda glad he is sick, its to cold out there.


----------



## Ten is my Friend (Jan 23, 2014)

What time, what classes, and how much.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 23, 2014)

9am-2pm registration

Known $$
open
hunter
women open/hunter
youth

$20 $$$
$15 Adult
$10 Youth
$--- Cubs


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 24, 2014)

Hope to make it finally.  Don't know if the bow is ready, I haven't been home to shoot in daylight in 2014 !


----------



## watermedic (Jan 25, 2014)

Getting close!!


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 27, 2014)

Scores??


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 27, 2014)

Not sure if or when they will publish the scores, I'll check though.

Anybody have any feedback on the new range?


----------



## watermedic (Jan 27, 2014)

Everything is great except for the plywood backing.

Conveyor belt material would flex and keep the arrow from penetrating.

There will be some broken shafts with the plywood.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 27, 2014)

watermedic said:


> Everything is great except for the plywood backing.
> 
> Conveyor belt material would flex and keep the arrow from penetrating.
> 
> There will be some broken shafts with the plywood.



Good point Chuck.  I did not inspect them that closely.  Once they get some shots and weather on them, that will make a difference.

I understand they may add some 3D targets in the longer section of the range later, which would be good, as many folks find their arrows hit a little different on 3D targets compared to black spots on white background.  It would be nice to be able to sight in on the spots, then shoot at some 3D right there to see if further adjustments are needed.

Also, I'd suggest using a neutral background color rather than bright white (matte gray, tan, etc.)  The bright white can cause some glare when the sun hits it, and lighter colored pins can wash out against the white background.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 27, 2014)

Let me know about the belt material


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 27, 2014)

We went back and forth on the backing. we decided to go with the 24" thick and give the plywood a try, but you have the same worries I do. Either an arrow will make it through or the stuffing will need adjusted every so often. We will see what happens.
Maybe 6" of styrofoam on the inside of the plywood...so clothes then stryofoam then wood???

If anyone has a better material, we can sure put it on one of the targets and try it, kind of a side by side and see where we end up.

As for the white target face, that is all we could find for a quality material. They have the template for the dots out there they just didnt get them done in time. I also hope that when the roofs are put in it should give us a shadow.

great feedback keep it coming.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just let me know on the belt material.... I got all you'll need


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 27, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Just let me know on the belt material.... I got all you'll need



 Will forsure I plan to go there  sunday with some volunteers to finish the roofs and put up bow hangers. If we can get enough to do one target and try it that would be great
Jake


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just give me some dimensions... I think I know a fella


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 28, 2014)

the target boxes are 48" x 48"


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 28, 2014)

How thick y'all want em?


----------



## watermedic (Jan 29, 2014)

The thicker the better Dustin.


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 29, 2014)

Scores?


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 29, 2014)

I think the thicker the better also   I am also thinking we need to put a 2x4 or something acroos the back to prevent to much bulging at the seams and because it is a plywood box a lot of it strentgh is from the back.
What do you guys think?


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 29, 2014)

I think the thicker the better also   I am also thinking we need to put a 2x4 or something acroos the back to prevent to much bulging at the seams and because it is a plywood box a lot of it strentgh is from the back.
What do you guys think?


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 29, 2014)

Monster, due to the weather they have not been back to work yet. If the weather holds they will work tomorrow


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ten four... Just let me know when you want it or come by the shop and pick it up


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 30, 2014)

Monster02 said:


> Scores??



MALE OPEN
1st James Weeks - 200
2nd Andy Johnston - 196

MALE UNLIMITED
1st Tell Lowe – 196
2nd Kevin Simmons – 180
3rd Casey Johnston – 170
SENIORS
1st David Brady - 188
2nd Carl Cushman – 176

YOUTH
1st Ansleigh W – 196
2nd Brayden F – 162
3rd Andrew L – 121

CUB
1st Chad K – 182
2nd Garett  P – 180
3rd Destiny G – 152

KNOWN
1st Todd Hatfield – 193
2nd Trey Hall - 191

FEMALE OPEN
1st Amy Kirkland
2nd Veronica Seaborn – 169
3rd Boobie McCavley – 168

MALE YOUNG ADULT
1st Jonathan G


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 31, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Ten four... Just let me know when you want it or come by the shop and pick it up



I can grab it saturday late afternoon if thats possible?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 31, 2014)

Call me 706 910 3475


----------



## jakeeib (Feb 3, 2014)

This weekend quickly got away from me. I will call you this week. Thanks
Jake


----------

